#   >  1C        6.2  645.

## Riddick2000

!!!  1   ,   645       7.7.      162,            8.2.    644 ,    .

----------


## ˸

.     ,    .           4  5   , ,      .  -    ?

----------


## Ageres

162    .     .

----------

> .     ,    .           4  5   , ,      .  -    ?


 77         .
     .     .   -   .

----------

> !!!  1   ,   645       7.7.      162,            8.2.    644 ,    .


            - .         -   .

   644   645    106   109   .

----------

645  1-       ,         201 35 01.  -  ?     ?

----------

> 645  1-       ,         201 35 01.  -  ?     ?


,    201 05   .     201 05  ,   ,    201 35   .
     201 35  ,              108  109 (201.35.1  201.35.2),   9 ()  1.

----------

,   .        .

----------

,   4,    ,    ,      1,    .

----------

> ,   4,    ,    ,      1,    .


   ,   302 34,

----------

-  .    6.2  201.01 "    "    201.21 "       ",       ,   .
  201.11 "        ",    201.01  .    201.11,        .  ???  ... .

----------


## Anton N.

> ???


         ,   201.11.    1.        201.11.       17  18,     .

   -         ,   , ,      10631 ( ).     10611 ().

 ,  /,     .        ,          .  ,    .

----------


## Matany

!     7.70.645...        1...    (   )      5..        2.. ,                     2  2011 ...       ..      ..       ...

----------


## dunpil

> !     7.70.645...        1...    (   )      5..        2.. ,                     2  2011 ...       ..      ..       ...


 ,       ,  , -  .      " "?
, ,     ...

----------

645   ,   
    106.34.2.01
();
{...(329)}:     
- ?

----------

> 645   ,   
>     106.34.2.01


         105:
("    "+);
 :
(());
   .
    ,      .

----------


## Anton N.

> , ,     ...


   ?!   .  ,   ExtForms\Rp11q2.grp\
   -  .

----------

01,02,03    (1),        (3) -       ?  ,  ?

----------


## dunpil

> 01,02,03    (1),        (3) -       ?  ,  ?


  ,           ,      .          .

----------


## sharkkk2005

401.20,   401.10?

----------

> 401.20,   401.10?


   646.

----------


## Vlx

> 646.


   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


.

----------


## Dmitriy V.

645 ,          * -    * .    ,       ,   ,         ,       ,   . ,        ,      .     ?
   .   645  646 -        ,             .     ,    ?

----------


## dunpil

*Dmitriy V.*,  7.7   ,    162, ..  .
     ( )      18.01.2?      (     )?

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> *Dmitriy V.*,  7.7   ,    162, ..  .


,    .     ,      8  . :Smilie: 



> ( )      18.01.2?      (     )?


    . ,   223:
-
-
-
-
             ,         .   18.21.2        ,     - . :Frown:          ...

----------


## dunpil

*Dmitriy V.*,       .   18.01.2  18.21.2 -     645  ,

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> *Dmitriy V.*,       .   18.01.2  18.21.2 -     645  ,


    ? ,  .

----------

,    ,  18.01    18.11,    18.21   17 .  645  ,   646 .       ,      1 .               ,      , ..    . . 390  397   .       106 01      106 11.

----------


## ___

2 
 " ".
     .

----------


## dunpil

*___*, .       -       - ,    ...

----------


## .

> 2 
>  " ".
>      .


   " "
 177 " "  6.2 (645,646,...)

1.   ANALYZER.ZIP
2.  .    ANALYZER.ERT
3.  177 "" -- ANALYZER.ERT

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> ,    ,  18.01    18.11,    18.21   17 .  645  ,   646 .


   ,   .



> ,      1 .               ,      , ..    . . 390  397   .       106 01      106 11.


  .       ,    ,   -   ,     .   .

----------


## .

" "
 177 " "  6.2 (645,646,...)

1.   ANALYZER.ZIP
2.  .    ANALYZER.ERT
3.  177 " " -- ANALYZER.ERT

----------

,     !

----------

,,  2-   . !

----------

> ,   .
> 
>   .       ,    ,   -   ,     .   .


 ,   ,  ..   .     .     644  646, ..  646   . 
,    106 34   109 61   
- ,   SetAttrs.ert.

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> ,   ,  ..   .     .     644  646, ..  646   .


    645,   646.      ?

----------

> ?


 , .

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> , .


 :Big Grin:    .   .

----------

.  ?       ,        .      646,         ,  .

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> .  ?       ,        .      646,         ,  .


   ,    - .             .

----------

!  ,  645        202.   ,       .     "  ", 202    , ,         : "     ".

.

----------


## dunpil

**,      "".        ,   ,   "",   ""    202.     -      .

----------

,    :yes: 
  .

----------

644  646           1        ,    1 ,           644  645      .   .      645  646,        .

----------


## Dmitriy V.

:    ( )          .                   ,        .   -,   .

----------


## 1235

> 2 
>  " ".
>      .


      1 .  

....  ,     ,    ...    ,        , .        ...

----------


## .

> 644  646           1        ,    1 ,           644  645      .   .      645  646,        .


              ...
       644  645   645- ,       ..        ....
      ...      -     : " - "    ,      .

----------


## 1308

646,   401.10    ,    401.10.2.2   -           ,  ?       401.20,    ????

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> 646,   401.10    ,    401.10.2.2   -           ,  ?       401.20,    ????


   . 401 20   , 401 10 -

----------

> 646,   401.10    ,    401.10.2.2   -           ,  ?       401.20,    ????


    .           401.10.2.2  401.10.2.3       .    401.10.2   .

----------

!    .6.2     100  401.01   401.10,     401.20.    ?

----------


## tasin

646 .  .  .    1  . 

 []
{. . [971]}:    . 

    .
 ?

----------


## Octopus

*tasin*,     -   .     ?

----------


## tasin

645

----------


## tasin



----------


## tasin

:
  645  .

     .

:
();

:

();

(());
;

    .
      201  (11,21)   2  1
 !
  .      .

----------

> -  .    6.2  201.01 "    "    201.21 "       ",       ,   .
>   201.11 "        ",    201.01  .    201.11,        .  ???  ... .


    ,      , ___!!!!!!!

----------

> ,      , ___!!!!!!!


   646,    201.21   201.11   .

----------

..?
1 ,  7.70.645
 ,     3     -    .....  .   .       .

----------

